# Ecodrive



## Walter71 (10 Juli 2009)

Einen schönen guten Tag,

ich habe folgendes Problem: Ich soll die Programme bzw. Parameter unser Servo auf unseren Laptop zur Sicherung Laden. Trotz suche im Internet und Unterlagen hab ich das Problem nicht lösen können.
Es handelt sich um Ecodrive´s DKC 2.3 und 3, Intramat CLM und PPC-R02 
Software VisualMotion und DriveTop
Wie stelle ich die Verbindung her und wie kann das notwendige herunterladen? 
Hoffe auf Hilfe Dank!


----------



## sps-concept (10 Juli 2009)

*Indramat*

Hallo,

Verbindung seriell herstellen, per RS232 am besten mit einem speziellen Kabel. Parameter sichern mit Drivetop über datei -> Speichern und dann entsprechend Pfad, Format und zu sichernde parameter auswählen.

André


----------



## Walter71 (10 Juli 2009)

Danke für die Antwort.

Ich glaub bei mir harperts dann wohl am Kabel. Ich muss dann am Ecodrive an den 15pol. Com Eingang gehen und an den seriellen vom Laptop. So ein Kabel hab ich leider nicht. Kennt jemant die Belegung?


----------



## bennzi (15 Juli 2009)

ich hab so ein kabel auf der arbeit. damit kommuniziert unser ecodrive mit einem dmfp. wenn ich das kabel vom dmfp wegmache und an den laptop hänge kann ich soweit ich noch weiss alles sichern. müsst morgen mal schauen ob die belegung irgendwo rumfährt....


----------



## RobiHerb (16 Juli 2009)

*Kabel*

Das Kabel muss stimmen, sonst geht natürlich gar nichts. 

Die Belegung müsste doch Indramat / Bosch Rexroth liefern können. Das Kabel gibts auch dort fertig zu kaufen.

Soweit ich mich noch erinnere, kann man über diese Schnittstelle auch im Terminal Betrieb zugreifen: 

Beim Booten der Antriebslogik muss man einen kleinen schwarzen Taster drücken und dann CR vom PC oder Terminal zum Antrieb auf der COM Schnittstelle senden (Baudrate etc vorher einstellen).

Bin z.Z. im Ausland könnte aber in ca. einer Woche alle Infos beschaffen.


----------



## Walter71 (20 Juli 2009)

Hallo!!!

Danke für die Antworten!!!!!

Also das Kabel mit einer Seite 15polig und andere Seite 9polig hab ich mir nun selbst gelötet. Hab die Belegung nach langem suchen gefunden. Die Parameter konnte ich damit und mit DriveTop herrunter laden. Ein Projekt hat er mir nicht angezeigt. Ich hoffe das dies alles ist, was ich wieder drauf bringen muss, falls sich mal einer Verabschiedet. Gott sei dank hat die auch funktioniert ohne ich dafür die Produktion unterbrechen mußte.

Beim PPC-R hab ich jetzt Zugriff über das eigende Netzwerk der Maschine entlich erhalten. Da konnte ich das ganze über VisualMotion 9V21 und Datensicherung alles speichern. Hoffe das ich damit alles erwischt hab und das ich auf dem gleichen Weg alles wieder drauf bekommen würde.

So nun hab ich nur noch Probleme mit dem ältern CLM. kann mir da jemand helfen

Gruß


----------



## Knaller (4 August 2009)

*CLM Datensicherung*

Hallo Walter

für die CLM Steuerung wird das Programm Motionmanger gebraucht.
Diese Software unterstützt die verschiedenen CLM Versionen.
Eine Enschrämkung gibt es  der Motionmanger benutzt einen Edito den auch SAP benutzt aber verschiedene Versionen.
Die zuletzt installierte Software gewinnt !!!!!!

Ansonsten ruf die Servicezentrale von Bosch Rexroth an.

Da wird Ihnen geholfen.

gruß Bastler

PS ansonsten Mail an mich


----------



## Walter71 (5 August 2009)

Hallo,

habe in meiner Beschreibung jetzt entlich auch gefunden, das ich mit dem MotionManager arbeiten kann. Nun hab ich gleich mal im Netz gesucht und leider nichts über diese Programm gefunden. gibt es vielleich einen neuen Namen dafür?


Gruß


----------



## Knaller (5 August 2009)

Hallo Walter71

schick mir bitte deine Postadresse.
Werde dann eine DVD zusammenstellen Die dann die paßenden Programme enthält.
Bei Visualmotion müßte ich die Version wissen.
Dann paßt das schon.

mfg Bastler


----------

